# My SasuSaku and NaruHina drawings :)



## Arisu (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello, I'm a SS/NH fan so most of my drawings are dedicated to those pairings. Here's some of them...

*SS*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Here's the link to my DA account if you wanna see some more


----------



## Arisu (Jan 23, 2013)

*NH*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JhonnyRaincloud (Jan 25, 2013)

Your art is very cute. ^^I actually see it around a lot, lol. Didn't know they were by you.


----------



## LesExit (Jan 25, 2013)

Very beautiful artwork  you have a distinct style!! :3


----------



## Arisu (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for comments and reps guys! 
My another NaruHina from chapter 615, but this one is a sketch 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Drums (Jan 25, 2013)

Adorable fanarts. :33 I've seen them around a lot, too.


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 25, 2013)

Love your fanarts pek


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 29, 2013)

Your fan arts are so cute! 

Love them! :3


----------



## Arisu (Jan 29, 2013)

^Thank You!

My newest NH drawing, Naruto proposes to Hinata 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Geisha (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasuke looks so confuddled it makes me lulz.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 30, 2013)

It looks great! Nice job OP!!


----------



## Arisu (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you very much! 

This happens when I'm bored 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful fanarts, both old and new.

I'd love seeing the NH proposal one happening in the manga.


----------



## C1oud (Feb 8, 2013)

Amazing fanarts pek


----------



## Snowfairy (Feb 9, 2013)

Your art is so cute!


----------



## Arisu (Feb 13, 2013)

^ Thanks You everyone 



Sakura & Hinata, my two favorite Naruto girls :>


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Feb 13, 2013)

Great fanarts, Arisu_NaruHinaFan!


----------



## Arisu (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks :33

*Newest SS*
*Spoiler*: __ 








*'TenTen in Lace'*
It's a commission for *JupMod from DA

*Spoiler*: __ 








*NaruTen*
Also a commission for *JupMod

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Temari in Lace*
Also for JupMod 

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Hinata In lace*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Sakura in Lace* *edited

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Ino In Lace*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nimueh (Mar 23, 2013)

All of these are so beautifully done. That first SasuSaku art in your initial post reminds me of the similar(ish) scene in Beauty and the Beast. I lol’d a bit at Sasuke’s expression there, ha!

And NaruTen isn’t a pairing I’ve ever considered, but that pic you’ve done for them is adorable. Have to say, though, that I think it’d be dangerous to be in the kitchen when TenTen is cooking. Imagine all those knives flying everywhere while she’s slicing and dicing veggies, for starters.


----------



## Arisu (Mar 23, 2013)

Nimueh said:


> All of these are so beautifully done. That first SasuSaku art in your initial post reminds me of the similar(ish) scene in Beauty and the Beast. I lol’d a bit at Sasuke’s expression there, ha.
> 
> And NaruTen isn’t a pairing I’ve ever considered, but that pic you’ve done for them is adorable. Have to say, though, that I think it’d be dangerous to be in the kitchen when TenTen is cooking. Imagine all those knives flying everywhere while she’s slicing and dicing veggies, for starters.



Thanks. You got it right, that person on DA commissioned me to do a similar scene to Beauty and The Beast with SS. So I got an idea like birds feeding.

I'm also not in NaruTen but commissioner loves it, so I had to draw it. I made another version of this drawing but secretly changed TenTen to Hinata 

*Commission: NaruHinaTen*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Destroyed SS moment Ep. 306*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kire (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow I love you style, its so smooth.  The SS reminds me of fairy tales, and the NH are so cute!! pek


----------



## Arisu (Apr 5, 2013)

kire said:


> Wow I love you style, its so smooth.  The SS reminds me of fairy tales, and the NH are so cute!! pek



Thanks :amazed

I'm drawing more lately because JupMod doesn't let me live with commissions 

Another one...
*Sakura and Ino in Naruto themed swimsuits*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Mei, Konan and Tsunade in swimsuits*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arisu (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry for double post but no one commented on the last drawings and I got some more since then, need to bump up my thread xD
NH - I'll never let go of that hand

*Spoiler*: __ 








Commission for ju-shaoran: Sakura and Ino at the festival

*Spoiler*: __ 








Commission for JupMod: Guren, Fuu and Yugito in swimsuits

*Spoiler*: __ 








SasuSaku: Gift (Quietus inspired)


----------



## Lace (Nov 11, 2013)

Pretty good


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 12, 2013)

> the moment when you realized that the Quietus fanarts you've been fangirling about in deviantArt is actually drawn by your FC-mate.....

Why is it that I'm not as talented as you, Arisu?


----------



## Arisu (Nov 12, 2013)

Agassi said:


> > the moment when you realized that the Quietus fanarts you've been fangirling about in deviantArt is actually drawn by your FC-mate.....
> 
> Why is it that I'm not as talented as you, Arisu?



You are more talented than me, just didn't found that inside of yourself yet xD


Thank you  

SS

*Spoiler*: __ 







Just made it today from boredom, I seriously want them to have twins 

Sakura with a baby


Konan in the rain


----------

